
How a Facebook post by blabbermouth daughter cost her parents $80,000 - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/03/01/facebook_post_by_mouthy_daughter_costs_florida_parents_80000/
======
zacinbusiness
Yeah I'll never have children. I was an awful brat of a kid and I never cost
my family an ADDITIONAL $80K on top of dealing with me. I'd have a breakdown.

------
mschuster91
Yolo

------
Cbasedlifeform
LOL :)

